# Neuer Laptop Spiele tauglich?



## Greendesert (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich habe vor, mir anfang Juni einen Laptop zuzulegen. Ich habe mich aus einem Grund für einen Laptop entschieden, denn ich gehe auf eine Schule (BBS) wo man halt viel mit einem eigenen Laptop machen kann.

Nebenbei Spiele ich natürlich gerne. nun meine Frage an euch. Ist folgender Laptop leistungsstark genug um meine Aktuellen Spiele möglichst flüssig darzustellen. Das wären WoW, Counter Strike: Source und demnächst vielleicht das neue Splinter Cell. Neuere Spiele werden eh für die Xbox zugelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Aktueller Rechner ist schon 7 jahre alt und kann WoW bei minimalsten Einstellungen noch realtiv gut Darstellen. 10er Raids sind noch Ok, bei 25er wirds dann schon recht Kritisch mit Standbildern und ähnlichen. Css läuft ab und an mal gut, mal nicht.

So nun zu den Fakten des neuen Laptops:

Es ist der Packard Bell TJ75
Prozessor:  Intel Core I5-430M 2x 2,26 GHz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 mit 512 MB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Premium 64 BIT

Also, auf den ersten Blick fällt mir bei dem Laptop nur die ATI Grafikkarte auf. Ich habe bisher nur Nvidia gehabt und eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Habe von einigen schon schlechteres über ATI gehört. Aber, ich frag auch noch die Experten unter euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, würde ich nun Wissen ob es sich Lohnt für den Laptop 650&#8364; auszugeben oder ob er es nicht wert ist. Mir geht es aber vorrübergehen um die 3 Spiele die ich oben schon geschrieben hab.

Ansonsten habt ihr Alternativen, die nicht unbedingt die 650&#8364; Marke überschreiten sollte?

Würde mich über Positive Antworten freuen (:

Peace, Green


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2010)

wenn du maximal 650 ausgeben willst, wirst du nichts viel besseres als den kriegen.
WoW/Ultra/Full HD darfst du aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Greendesert (23. Mai 2010)

Also, ich weiß dass ich für 650€ nicht soo viel erwarten kann, doch besser als mein oller Rechner wird er ja alle mal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ich WoW nicht auf Extrem Hoch Spielen kann, ist mir nicht so wichtig. Solang es auf Mittel-Hoch Flüssig läuft, reicht mir schon. Ist er denn dafür geeignet?

Peace, Green


----------



## eMJay (23. Mai 2010)

Ich würde noch mal 150 Euro drauflegen und den mit einer 5650 kaufen. Da kannst du aufjedenfall Mittel-Hoch Spielen. 
Mit Schatten auf Stufe 1^^ Dalaran gestern abend 30-40fps


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2010)

Für 799 sollte er schon den hier nehmen, den empfehl ich hier immer, hat mein bruder auch:
ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]


----------



## Arosk (23. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, Laptops... wenn man drauf zocken will, wird man ihn kaum rumtragen oder auf Bahnhof rennen zum damit zu spielen. In dem Fall ist ein Tower für weniger im Endeffekt mehr.


----------



## eMJay (23. Mai 2010)

Soll er in die Schule sein Tower mitschleppen??? Dazu braucht er noch einen Monitor und tastatur...


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2010)

> Soll er in die Schule sein Tower mitschleppen??? Dazu braucht er noch einen Monitor und tastatur



Ich wusste garnicht, dass in der Schule ein Laptop mittlerweile Grundvorrausetzung ist ^^.
Selbst an der Uni verbieten viele Professoren Laptops in Vorlesungen, weil die Leute davon zu sehr abgelenkt sind und man nicht wirklich Tafelbilder mitschreiben kann.

Und machen wir uns nichts vor :]. Ein Laptop in der Schule wird zu 90% garantiert NICHT für Dinge von schulischem Belang benutzt.
Ich vermute auch das die Lehrer Hausaufgaben in den meißten Fällen auch noch oldschool auf handbeschriebenen Papier haben wollen.

Ich kann jedem der einen Laptop nur der Bequemlichkeit haben will um vom Bett aus zu zocken oder in Freistunden in der Schule davon abraten.
Standpcs bringen deutlich mehr Leistung, überhitzen weniger (halten damit länger).

Die Grafikkarte in diesem Laptop taugt nicht wirklich zum Spielen. Sie ist mittelmäßig schnell, hat aber nur ein 64bit Interface.
Wenn du dich weiter über Notebooks schlau machst, kannst du im Prinzip ein 64bit Speicherinterface zur Grafikkarte pauschal als Ausschlusskriterium nehmen.



> Die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 ist eine neue Einsteiger Notebook-Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD und wird bevorzugt in Allround- sowie preiswerteren Multimedia-Notebooks eingesetzt.
> 
> Bei der Leistung entspricht sie weitestgehend der HD 4570, verfügt aber über eine bessere Speicheranbindung. Die 3D-Leistung ist vor allem für ältere Spiele bei mittleren Details ausreichend. Bei aktuellen Spielen müssen entweder große Abstriche bei der Bildqualität oder der Geschwindigkeit gemacht werden. Somit eignen sich Notebooks mit der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 bestenfalls für Gelegenheitsspieler.
> Quelle: Notebookinfo.de


----------



## Greendesert (24. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass in der Schule ein Laptop mittlerweile Grundvorrausetzung ist ^^.
> Selbst an der Uni verbieten viele Professoren Laptops in Vorlesungen, weil die Leute davon zu sehr abgelenkt sind und man nicht wirklich Tafelbilder mitschreiben kann.
> 
> Und machen wir uns nichts vor :]. Ein Laptop in der Schule wird zu 90% garantiert NICHT für Dinge von schulischem Belang benutzt.
> Ich vermute auch das die Lehrer Hausaufgaben in den meißten Fällen auch noch oldschool auf handbeschriebenen Papier haben wollen.



Da muss ich dir sagen, dass wir es dürfen (: Ich bin in einer 1 Jährigen Elektrotechnik Klasse, wo Programmieren, Netzwerke etc an der Tagesordnung sind und für sowas sind die eigenen Laptops ebend schneller als die alten dinger in der Schule. Zudem, dürfen wir zu 80% unsere Hausaufgaben (sollten wir mal welche haben) auf dem PC machen.

3/4 meiner Klasse bringt regelmäßig den eigenen mit :]

Also, ich habe gestern nocheinmal geschaut und habe einen für 729€ entdeckt

Er hat den selben Prozessor, jedoch eine NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M mit 1024 MB ansonsten hat er ne 640 GB HDD statt ner 500 GB HDD wie bei dem anderen. Ich denke mal, die Nvidia Grafikkarte wird mehr aufs Spielen ausgelegt sein, oder?

Peace, Green


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Mai 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir sagen, dass wir es dürfen (: Ich bin in einer 1 Jährigen Elektrotechnik Klasse, wo Programmieren, Netzwerke etc an der Tagesordnung sind und für sowas sind die eigenen Laptops ebend schneller als die alten dinger in der Schule. Zudem, dürfen wir zu 80% unsere Hausaufgaben (sollten wir mal welche haben) auf dem PC machen.
> 
> 3/4 meiner Klasse bringt regelmäßig den eigenen mit :]
> 
> ...



Die GT320 kannst für spiele noch mehr in die Tonne kloppen als die 5470. Dass NVidia besser für Spiele sei als ATI halt ich mal fürn gerücht. 
Bei ATI kannst du ab der HD5650 einsteigen.
Bei NVidia sollte es Minimum eine GT240/340 sein, wobei ich wegen des schlechtem P/L Verhältnisses davon abrate.


----------



## Greendesert (24. Mai 2010)

Nagut und im vergleich der beiden Grafikkarten? Nvidia oder ATI?

Also es müssen, wie gesagt, keine Highend Grafikauflösungen und texturen möglich sind, es reicht mir wenn ichs auf Mittel Spielen kann. Css läuft auf meinem momentanen ja schon auf Hoch recht gut, nur die Abstürze nerven halt. Mir gehts in erster Linie um WoW.

Also, erstmal nur auf WoW beziehen, welche Grafikkarte besser is (:

Peace, Green


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2010)

> Die GT320 kannst für spiele noch mehr in die Tonne kloppen als die 5470. Dass NVidia besser für Spiele sei als ATI halt ich mal fürn gerücht.



Im Gegensatz zu unbestätigten Argumenten kann ich leider nur Benchmarks zu Rate ziehen, aber die 320er von nVidia ist schneller in Benchmarks wie 3d Mark im Durchschnitt ein besseres Ergebnis.
Die ATI-Karte ist zwar schneller getaktet, aber die Nvidia hat eine schnellere Anbindung, was ihren langsameren Takt mehr als Ausgleicht.

Also bei der Auswahl 5470 oder 320m fällt die logische Wahl auf die 320m.


----------



## Greendesert (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist es nicht auch so, dass WoW (so wie Strategie Spiele) mehr der Prozessor entscheident is? Muss ja auch irgentwie alles Verarbeitet werden c(:

Peace, Green


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2010)

Prozessor und Grafikkarte müssen halt zusammenpassen.
Eine miese Grafikkarte mit einem super Prozessor bringt genausowenig wie eine tolle Graka und ein mieser Prozessor.
Aber WoW ist im vergleich zu anderen Spielen nicht soooo Prozessorhungrig.

Grundsätzlich würde ich wie schon gesagt Notebooks nicht zum Spielen empfehlen. Gute Hardware wird heiß, heiße Hardware muss gekühlt werden. Die 3 Gehäuselüfter sind in meinem Rechner nicht, damit ich es im Zimmer schön zugig habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
In einem Notebook ist nur wenig Platz für Belüftung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2010)

Du willst mit ner GT320 WoW auf höheren Auflösungen mit höheren Details spielen? Oo meine 9600Gt entspricht der GT240 und ich stell die Grafik nur auf mittelhoch...


----------

